# Pumilio and Ranitomeya availibility at Whiteplains



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry if this is a bit short notice but I am looking to buy some new frogs at the show and was wondering what everyone is bringing I am particularly interested in some southern Variabilis if anyone could bring a small group?


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a couple Esperanza froglets one is four months and one is 6... I also have a black jeans five months old.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have some black jeans and possibly a bastimentos.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is a link to my availability thread.....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/106729-white-plains-local.html


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I will have these

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/107625-bastis-leucs-white-plains.html


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Any southerns?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a female escudo, female bastimentos, female cristobal, oyapok pair, dwarf cobalt pair and Patricia pair.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be bringing R. amazonicus "Iquitos", R.i. "Varadero", Phyllobates vittatus, D. truncatus "Nilo", D.t. azureus, D. leucomelas, and a pair of Reginas. I vend with Jeremy.


----------

